# Male budgie breaking his eggs



## afn

I’ve a pair of budgies. They lay eggs and the male tries to kick the egg out and eventually breaks. I’m not sure what’s happening and how do I avoid this.


----------



## FaeryBee

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being

Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities, and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. This requires extensive research and an openness to continual learning.
In general, it is best that you do not try to allow your birds to breed. Budgies that are not bred will be much healthier and happier.

Before we answer questions with regard to breeding, we need more information: 
How long have you owned budgies?
How old are the budgies you wish to breed?
Do you have any experience with breeding?
Are you certain the birds are not related?
What specific diet do you have them on at this time?
What are you planning to do with any offspring?
Do you have an Avian Vet?
Do you know how to properly hand feed a chick should something unforeseen happen?

A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old
Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies 
Tips For Discouraging Breeding
Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*
*
 

*


----------



## StarlingWings

Hello and welcome to the forums!

I agree with FaeryBee, she’s given you excellent advice! It’s important that you consider the important information above very carefully for the well being of your budgies 💚

Meanwhile, you’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to have a look around the forums’ many budgie articles and “stickies” to ensure you’re up to date on everything. If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help.

Best wishes! 👋


----------

